# Kein Ton aus dem Headset



## Camorra28 (15. Februar 2016)

Jo servus Leute. Ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich gerade mein Headset auf welches bis heute einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Ich bin mit meinem Freund auf dem TS und wir wollten zusammen zocken. Die Sache ist, dass ich nur ihn höre aber ich habe kein Ingame Sound. Headset habe ich wie immer vorne am Gehäuse dran und hinten im Mainboard sind meine Lautsprecher angeschlossen. Bis heute hatte ich keine Probleme damit. Der Ingame Sound kommt über die Lautsprecher und der Teamspeak Sound über mein Headset. YouTube Videos, Musik vom Desktop etc. kommen auch aus den Lautsprechern. Ich habe zwei andere Headsets angeschlossen und ausprobiert aber dort herrscht dasselbe Problem. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2016)

Hast du ein USB-Headset, oder meinst du die normalen Audio-Anschlüsse vorne am Board? Bei USB: hast du denn mal alle Programme zunächst komplett geschlossen und erst DANN das Headset drangemacht? Es ist nämlich so:  ein USB-Headset IST ja auch eine neue Soundkarte. Wenn Zb ein Spiel schon läuft und du dann das USB-Headset dranmachst, also eine andere Soundkarte nutzen willst, bleibt das Spiel erstmal bei der alten Soundkarte, und das Headset bleibt stumm.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2016)

Rechtsklick aufs Sound-Symbol in der Taskleiste  -> Wiedergabegeräte -> Headset auswählen,  selbes für Aufnahmegeräte.


----------



## Camorra28 (15. Februar 2016)

Also das Headset hat einen USB und einen Kopfhörerstecker.  Herbboy das habe ich schon probiert hilft nicht. Stryke7 Headset ist ausgewählt.


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Februar 2016)

Welches Headset hast du den?
vlt deaktivierst du mal die anderen Wiedergabegeräte/deine Lautsprecher.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2016)

Und wenn du es in die Soundkarte des PCs steckst?


----------



## Camorra28 (17. Februar 2016)

Habe ein Turtle Beach Ear Force px21. Wenn ich es hinten dran schließe funktioniert alles.


----------

